# Someone Identify these worms?



## ehime (Nov 23, 2009)

I think they're heart worms, my 12 month old puppy has been
acting very strange the past day. She's been passing these in
stools that have the consistency of jelly, as a matter of fact
her stools look a LOT LIKE JELLY. Very weird. She's been passing
several of these worms, and has been having these jelly fecal
passing about once an hour or two for the last 24 hours. I don't
know why she's passing them, or what she's eaten to make all
of these pass but I have never seen her pass worms prior to
yesterday.

I had a sudden change to her diet, I gave her a natural balance
dog food sausage (supplementary full meal for an adult dog) while
we were out camping 48 hours ago and am wondering if the sudden
protein surge might have caused these changes? I don't know.

Here's the pictures. These two came out of her anus without her
passing a stool, I was quick enough to grab them in a paper towel
before they pulled themselves back inside. The big one was about
three inches long, the small one closer to two inches.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Those are round worms. Heart worms don't pass through the stool.

Get some dewormer from the grocery store or Petsmart.

BTW if she was on Heartguard, she wouldn't get them. If she is not on HW prevention, please put her on it ASAP.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

They're not heartworms....heartworms don't come out. Wait---do you mean your dog hasn't been on heartworm prevention? I definitely recommend using a good heartworm preventative. Ask your vet. 

They're some kind of intestinal worm for sure. An over-the-counter dewormer might work, but in my experience, the vet-quality dewormer works a lot better. And safer, in general. Calling your vet for advice would be best. They might be willing to just sell you the dewormer without an office visit.


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

PS - be sure to wash your hands with hot water and lots of soap, and bleach the areas where you had those worms... you won't want to accidentally ingest any eggs that may have been with those worms. It's *very* easy miss roundworm eggs, you must be very very careful.


----------



## ehime (Nov 23, 2009)

We can't bleach the carpets here, we're in an apartment and it'd bleed the
carpets color. We put down some kind of cleaner, and I vacumed thoroughly.
I don't know all the places she passed either, my wife doesn't remember 
(never had a dog, doesn't know what to look for? Didn't think it was more 
than an "accident") so can't point them out to me. Would Boric acid work?
I could just sprinkle the entire floor.

update: I guess my wife wiped those areas out with lysol too?


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Foyerhawk and Willowy:
Regarding heartworm preventatives, we don't know where the OP is located. It may be that he/she is in an area where heartworm is not a risk. Two vets recommended that I NOT give a monthly heartworm preventative as long as I don't travel too far with my dog. Heartworm simply isn't an issue here and I've never given even one dose. 
To the OP: I agree, those look like roundworms. However, if you live in an area where heartworm is a risk, consider putting your dog on a monthly preventative (in addition to treating for roundworms with Panacur or similar medicine). Heartworm is not nearly as easy to treat as roundworms!


----------



## ehime (Nov 23, 2009)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Foyerhawk and Willowy:
> Regarding heartworm preventatives, we don't know where the OP is located. It may be that he/she is in an area where heartworm is not a risk. Two vets recommended that I NOT give a monthly heartworm preventative as long as I don't travel too far with my dog. Heartworm simply isn't an issue here and I've never given even one dose.
> To the OP: I agree, those look like roundworms. However, if you live in an area where heartworm is a risk, consider putting your dog on a monthly preventative (in addition to treating for roundworms with Panacur or similar medicine). Heartworm is not nearly as easy to treat as roundworms!


FYI I'm in Seattle, WA very close to Corvallis and was under the same advice
do to our "wonderful" NW weather patterns. I hear that Panacur is the same
thing as Safe Guard 10% which is what they use for treatment of farm animals
here (Cows/Horses)


> The recommended dosage of this exact product and strength is 1 ml (which contains 100 mg active ingredient) per 5 lbs of Beagle bodyweight. For example, a 25 lb Beagle would receive 5 ml per day for a 3 day period (total 3-day treatment consists of 15 ml).


And yes I own a Beagle so...

That's why I was freaking out, I heard that heartworms are a horrible evil little nematode.... *= (


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Yep, looks like roundworms to me. Dewormer now and then again in a couple of weeks to a month. It is helpful to get a fecal checked at the vet later to ensure pup is clean.
Heartworms circulate in the bloodstream, migrate to the heart and then multiply there. They do not pass through the intestinal tract as they live in the circulatory system for the entire lifespan.
If you are in an area with heartworm endemic you must have your puppy on preventative, the treatment is much harder on the dog than the preventative is.


----------



## FaithFurMom09 (Oct 24, 2009)

those are 100000% not heartworms. They are roundworms. My Faith had em and it was so gross. You HAVE to get your puppy on a dewormer and STAY on it. I made the mistake of thinking after 1-2 treatments Faith would be ok, and her worms came back until i stayed on top of treating. I found OTC dewormer didnt work as well as Rx. I know for Faith a fecal is $10 at the vet. I can either bring in her stool or they will take a sample there. I would recommend that. Also, if your dog pukes for any reason, the round worms will come up then too- not pleasant, but im just telling you just in case. 

Good luck but you need to get the dog on dewormer now!


----------



## ehime (Nov 23, 2009)

It still seems like my puppy has bad diarrhea, still very liquidy,
still passing things that looks like clear(ish) jelly. This is really
worrying me, she drinks a bit, but I'm afraid she might get 
dehydration, maybe give her warm milk to keep her hydrated?

Her appetite seems fairly good today, she seems to have stopped
passing worms, I am a bit worried that with her not able to keep
what's in her stomach in her stomach though that she might get
a some complication associated to her loose bowels.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Dreadog (Jun 12, 2009)

A couple of things, I live in the Seattle are too, and they have had a FEW cases of heartworm in the area, so most dogs do not take a preventative medication, but some do.

As far as the jelly poop, my pup is extremely sensitive to beef. Any beef and she gets colitis, which is an inflamation of the intestine. She gets a mucusy poo that sometimes has blood in it. The poo sometimes looks jelly like... For Hoku, putting her on a very bland diet of chicken and rice, then gradually reintroducing her regular food has worked. In general we have to be very careful with what we feed her, but beef makes her ill every time. 

Perhaps a visit to the vet is in order...


----------

